# nice use of 4 cats



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

This incident occurred in Fontana California.
www.flickr.com/photos/allenrockwell...otostream/

jonathan/EMW


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Meow...Not what I expected Jonathan ;-)


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

How do you expect them to pick those monsters up? 

Meow!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Now that is not something you see posted everyday!........


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

How do you expect them to pick those monsters up? 

You mean it's not this? 










Later, 

K


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that the recent crash where one train ran into the back of another....and one engineer had to have his arm cut off to get him out of the engine?
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lan...tated-after-2-trains-collide-in-fontana-.html


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice little sidewinders! Neat shot too!


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Ha ha Kevin. Really nice cropping however. I've never had that kind of success messing around.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep Mike that was the rear ender in CA. I did not get all the details but I got a lot of pics of the wreck. I spent many a day around those sidewinders re railing cars and locos. Later RJD


----------

